# Instruments and Equipment > Builders and Repair >  Who is the best builder we've never heard of?

## Dave Greenspoon

So I was walking around the campground at Grey Fox, and stopped to listen to some folks jamming.  The mandolin was incredible sounding and serious eye-candy:  a beautiful blonde, with just the right amount of bling.  I was ready to bet that it had a red spruce top (it did), but between the dim lighting and the incredible consumables, I couldn't make out the logo on the headstock.  Collings?  Maybe a Gil?  Nope.  It was an Otis.  "Who is Otis?" I asked.  "Mike Otis," came the reply, "He's staying in that camper and he'll be here tomorrow."  Well,tomorrow came, and I made it a point to meet Mike Otis.  His mission is to make the best A-5 you'll ever see at the price point.  So I was right:  it's like having a Gil sound at a Collings price.  

You can e-mail him at a5-mando@att.net to find out more.  FYI, there is NFI on my part.  Now, who do YOU know that the rest of us don't?

----------


## atetone

I know who it is but I can't tell you because,,, well,, then you would know and then you would tell someone else and then,,, well,,, you know :Smile:

----------


## man dough nollij

Ernesto McGillicuddy. His F6 can peel the paint off a moving truck. Yep.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mike Bromley

What if the truck is standing still?  Does it leave a dent?

----------


## Chris "Bucket" Thomas

> Ernesto McGillicuddy. His F6 can peel the paint off a moving truck. Yep.


Is that name for real?  Is that Lucy's dad? :Laughing:

----------


## allenhopkins

The question I'm asking is, "Who's the _worst_ builder we've _all_ heard of?"

I'm thinking it's Hondo Johnson, the Rogue of Savannah...

----------


## f5loar

Let's don't degrad anyone and list who is the worst.  Unknown builders are everywhere usually only known to locals.  And some are known outside their direct market usually through trades.  Some of the lessor known best builders in my area from the past and now that have built quite a few "super" sounding F5/A5 copies are:
CE Ward, Bob Shue, Dean Clawson, Skip Kelley,Elmer Edwards,Garland Shuping,Jennings Chestnut,Carl Spann,Wayne Henderson,Squirrel(can't recall his real name but those of you in the Carolinas know who I mean).
I know I've named a few that have long been deceased but their mandolins are still living and making music so deserve a mention.

----------


## Rick Banuelos

Last October, I played an A-style Proulx with "apostrophe" holes. Still gives me chills thinking about it. Mario is a pretty well-known builder, though. It's likely that a lot of folks have heard of him...

----------


## Larry S Sherman

My F-5 is by Michael Terris from NJ. For me it is perfect in every way...but I _never_ hear his name mentioned here. NFI.

Mine is a bit wider at the nut, and has an interesting headstock shape. Great well-balanced sound.

Larry

----------


## Tom C

Hondo Johnson, the Rogue of Savannah.

Qoute:Let's don't degrad anyone and list 

I thought it was funnny..
..It's a joke on pacrim companies, not one person - get it?

----------


## sgarrity

Proulx -- Mario builds great mandolins and even better guitars.  Why I sold mine I'll never know...

Bryce -- He posts here some I think.  He was/is building for Stelling and I played a few of his back in the spring.  Very nice fit and finish and good bluegrass tone.

----------


## Nolan

Gail Hester!   She might not be unknown but she's still under the radar.

----------


## dan@kins

James E. Web of Tomahawk, Ky.

Builds a fine mandolin, guitar and banjo.  I've got one of his two points and will probably commission one more before its all over with. . .

----------


## Jonathan Peck

I just played a Buckeye that was awesome. It's owned by Barry Mitterhoff. How's that for an artist endorsement :Grin:

----------


## Stephanie Reiser

This summer I had listened to a Hamlett, and all I can say is "Wow!"
What a banjo crusher it was. Beautiful instrument, as well!

----------


## ManjoMan

I wonder what number is the Buckeye that belongs to Barry Mitterhoff? I own #9 and am currently in possession of #38. Pete makes a wonderful mandolin. If I only had the extra cash at this point I would just buy another one! MAS. You never know when it will strike.

----------


## Keith Erickson

There is a person, who lives just 5 minutes from me, here in West El Paso, by the name of Bill Farmer.  He has been building top notch guitars for years but now he is making it his full time business.  As for the mandolin content, he is now starting to venture into the world of mandolins  :Cool: 

Don't be surprised to see his name surface again on the Mandolin Café in the not so distant future  :Wink:

----------


## Carleton Page

> Gail Hester!   She might not be unknown but she's still under the radar.



I think she should have a website!   Pictures of those Loar A5 replicas still live in my brain! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Carleton Page

> I just played a Buckeye that was awesome. It's owned by Barry Mitterhoff. How's that for an artist endorsement


I played a Buckeye last tear at Joe Val and it was awesome.  Plyed very easy with J75's and had an awesome "deep tone."

----------


## M Hollen

Brady712, here on the Cafe, has a Buckeye that I got to play at the Monroe Clinic.  It was pretty with a pretty killer sound.  (Sigh, so many mando's, so little money  :Frown:  )

----------


## Timbofood

Well, I have kept quiet long enough...
I am currently honored to be giving one of Billbows a "shakedown" and I am really impressed, I have done some with my band (Great Lakes Grass) at rehearsal and it holds it's own just fine with one of the LOUDEST banjo players I know.  I suppose the volume thing was gilding a lilly but, you know what I mean.  Also, I just did a short gig with a guitar player buddy as a duet and the mandolin "Mic"ed very well.  I am headed out of town but shortly after I get back , I will see how she flies onstage with a full band in a "performance situation"
I just couldn't hold back any longer, Bill!

----------


## Emonortem

I'd say Dan Voight should be considered.

There aren't many 20 yr olds who are building mandos with the sweetness and response that he's getting.

----------


## jessboo

in Iowa i can think of two Steve Hinde our own masamando. who builds part time. And another freind from Boone, Richard Vance Clark. altho Richard spends more time building guitars. both make great mandolins. i know there are more i just haven't met them yet.

----------


## fatt-dad

Well, the folks at the builder's forum know Dave Cohen, who's quite the scholar on the acoustics of mandolins for sure.  That said, his mandolins are just great!  I'm lucky to live near Dave and every one of his mandolins is wonderful.  I bet there are few at this forum that have had the pleasure of playing one though. . . 

f-d

----------


## Patrick Gunning

> I'd say Dan Voight should be considered.
> 
> There aren't many 20 yr olds who are building mandos with the sweetness and response that he's getting.


I'll second that. Me and my 2 friends from the symposium all placed orders with him after obsessing about his #2 in our late-night jams.

----------


## Mike Snyder

Brian Kneeland at E. M. Shorts Guitars in Wichita Ks. Young, energetic, and very talented. I played an A style last weekend, very nice indeed. I believe his build number is under 20, mostly flats. The A I played was nicely arched and I know of at least one F4. Tasty, and he has that whole "quality improves with build #s' thing going for him.
   Also LLoyd LaPlant in Minnesota. Once in Arkansas he handed me a mando after I commented on how good it sounded. I did not know who he was. I honestly thought it was a Gil, as the headstock script is similar. He has sons building with him now I hear. There was one at Lucy/Metaphysical camp at Winfield last week, and it had that German silver bell like Gil sound to it also.
   I saw Bill Davis at Winfield also and he is still building. His web site has been down so long that I was wondering. He's in Douglas Ks. and his #1 belongs to Mackie Redd and is a monster. He had what appeared to be a new build at Winfield and had the guy with the LaPlant test driving it. It cut real good and looked real clean.
   There is some mystery guy from Oklahoma building Fs with the moniker of Thumper. This is second hand from a pal of mine, and he says,VOLUME, lots and lots of VOLUME. This is a real head scratcher, so if anyone knows what this is all about, please post.

----------


## man dough nollij

I've heard a lot of good things about  Fletcher Brock's  work. If I were in the market for a high-end custom F5, I'd be sure to track down a couple of his for a listen.

----------


## P Josey

Elmo MacDonald from Fredricton Junction, New Brunswick. Been building mandolins for 40 + years.

----------


## david blair

I can't be sure cause my ear keeps changing!
But they are all of them here.

----------


## bradeinhorn

> I'll second that. Me and my 2 friends from the symposium all placed orders with him after obsessing about his #2 in our late-night jams.


That number 2 is a beast for sure, and mine, number 4, is heading right that way too. It's always played like a dream, but now, at nearly a year old, it's begun to open dramatically on the bottom end.

I've had the pleasure of playing all the voights, including the latest, dan's second a-5, which is here for a couple more days before it ships down to nashville. All of them are amazingly consistent so i'd argue he is a very safe bet. 

looks like the next four are spoken for too!

----------


## Devitt

Lon Williamson out of Florida....I met him first at Merlefest in 2001.....His F5s were fantastic in tone volume fit and finish ....I a/b it against very known and popular models and his mandolins just blew them away....lows highs and especially the mids with no effort....that way you can use proper techniqe and enjoy playing.....

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

> That number 2 is a beast for sure, and mine, number 4, is heading right that way too. It's always played like a dream, but now, at nearly a year old, it's begun to open dramatically on the bottom end.
> 
> I've had the pleasure of playing all the voights, including the latest, dan's second a-5, which is here for a couple more days before it ships down to nashville. All of them are amazingly consistent so i'd argue he is a very safe bet. 
> 
> looks like the next four are spoken for too!


I must admit I almost ordered a Voight earlier in the year but just couldn't bring myself to buy something when I'd never played (or even seen) anything by the builder. I ended up with a Flatiron Artist but, judging by the reports, I doubt I'd have been disappointed with a Voight.

Matt

----------


## Robblegrass

Check out Jamie Wiens of Cranbrook BC, Canada. The sound & power will knock your socks off & the fit & finish is meticulous. Also check out the Mandolin Archives to view some of his axes.
Rob Baker

----------


## Amandalyn

Andy Poe does awesome work

----------


## Dennis Davis

I would love for you all to hear Neild Instruments #0001 but being a new builder I haven't figured out how to get these instruments in the hands of serious musicians. As you well know, new builders need to be heard and judgements formed. I am working on that.

----------


## Kbone

"Grey Eagle" mandolins are great for incredible tone, playability etc & with Ray Legere touring around the world with one and Lou Reid has one on loan and other notables buying these great mandos...it's only a matter of time before the word really gets out IMHO.

----------


## Susanne

Victor Smith of Flatbush stringed instruments.

----------


## rojac1849

I had been looking for a quality mid priced Loar style mandolin for awhile and believe I found the "Real Deal". It's called a "Buckhorn" and they're built by Keith Terry of Springfield, Ohio since 2001. I've looked at others for 3 or 4 times the price and the sound nor the workmanship can compare with his. All are handmade from the finest traditional woods (maple,spruce,mahogany,basswood) and can be fitted with the hardware of your choice. Go try one of his straight off of the rack and you'll easily see what I'm talking about. Each one is a distinctive work of art, a good investment, and like a good "huntin' dog", it has its' own bark. He is easy to work with and gaurantees his work.

----------


## JEStanek

This seems like a good place for people to plug their builders so, I'll join in the fun.  Jack Spira of Melbourne, Australia makes very nice flat back mandolins, zouks, and guitars using native Oz timbers.

I'm also a fan of Brian Dean and the Labraid mandolins he makes.  Always unique, always a blend of old tradition with something distinctly Brian for spice.

Jamie

PS. Of course I favor these specific builders... I bought mandolins from them.  :Wink:   What a great time to have a mandolin built for your specific desires.

----------


## woodwizard

OK I'll jump in there for my home state of Arkansas. Had the pleasure to play several of John Gathright's mandolins this year (at the Turkey Track Bluegrass festival. Old ones and new ones. They were all very nice. Gathright's are very popular around here. He's known for building keepers and is also an authorized repairman for Martin guitars. I really like the one  (he called) F4 1/2 ... hybrid F4. And on top of all of that John was such a friendly guy. He's a cafe member as well.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

From my collection:

Mark Bluett makes an incredible F4.
Richard Beard makes an incredible zouk.
Walt Kuhlman makes an incredible OM.

I make in incredible racket on all 3.

----------


## Jonathan James

Not unknown, but clearly under the radar:  Paul Newson of Northern Michigan.  Paul makes a really fine F5 and a wonderful A5, using sugar maple from the same forests that Gibson timbered.  All made by hand, using handmade planes and hand-applied varnish finish.  His website is:  http://www.newsonmandolins.com/

----------


## Phillip Tigue

> My F-5 is by Michael Terris from NJ. For me it is perfect in every way...but I _never_ hear his name mentioned here. NFI.
> 
> Mine is a bit wider at the nut, and has an interesting headstock shape. Great well-balanced sound.
> 
> Larry


Well...Michael certainly has the "look" of a great builder! 

http://www.mofiddles.com/staff/mostaff3.html

----------


## Dan Adams

Go to this thread   Iii #21 and a gibby ( 1 2) in the 'Post a Picture of Your Mandolin' thread.  I don't know how to cross link threads, obviously.  Triple iii (www.iiimandolin.com/) contructed by luthier Geoff Burghardt, a member here on the Cafe.  I'm really impressed so far with the looks and tone of this instrument.  Dan

----------


## Dale Ludewig

Gary Tope

----------


## John Flynn

I've had half an eye on Peter Hutchinson of Lumberton, Texas, who makes mandolins under his "White Dove" brand. I used to jam with a guy who was head of his local bluegrass association and a player in a gigging band. He had a White Dove F-5 and it looked, played and sounded great. Then I found out that Hutchison is only charging about $1,800 for F's and about $1,200 for A's, with cases! The sound clips on his website linked below sound great. This guy I knew said Hutchinson is great to deal with also.

http://www.hutchinsonhandcrafted.com/homepage.html

----------


## Joel Spaulding

Who is the best builder you _have_ heard of?  :Smile: 

Before the Cafe, I only had heard of three or four builders so imagine my suprise when I found the eye candy pages here!




> Go to this thread   Iii #21 and a gibby ( 1 2) in the 'Post a Picture of Your Mandolin' thread.  I don't know how to cross link threads, obviously.  Triple iii (www.iiimandolin.com/) contructed by luthier Geoff Burghardt, a member here on the Cafe.  I'm really impressed so far with the looks and tone of this instrument.  Dan



YUP-

Tone, volume and  aesthetics all are impressive (current prices are also _very_ reasonable). Have had # 17 since March, and she has opened up beautifully- perhaps more than I expected. I have been very pleased with the range of tones that come from this instrument, whether  am using j75s or Jazz Mando-La Bellas.

A few pics HERE

NFI whatsoever, just another player whose Mandolin is like another member of the family.  :Wink:

----------


## Jeff Chu

Im gonna say Marty Macica of Schuylerville, NY. Very humble/honest builder of beautiful mandolins. Hasnt hit the festival trail in a couple years, but expect to see him in the up coming year. Playability of these mandolins, and the tone is what you wish for in a f-style. The mandolins definetely do things that you dont expect out of your fingers, and that just shows how special they are. He just recently finished a complete mandolin quartet. heres some pictures.


and one of his recently completed mandocello



the sound on that was incredible. could feel the vibrations all throughout my body. 

so, have you guys heard of marty?

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

> Not unknown, but clearly under the radar:  Paul Newson of Northern Michigan.  Paul makes a really fine F5 and a wonderful A5, using sugar maple from the same forests that Gibson timbered.  All made by hand, using handmade planes and hand-applied varnish finish.  His website is:  http://www.newsonmandolins.com/



I have stewardship of what I was told might be one of his last single-cutaway mandolins.  His site still shows the body style though, except just for mandolas.  

I have photos in a couple of albums under my profile. What the pictures cannot relate is the absolutely incredible tone of the instrument.  I play in a jam frequented by Martin and Larivee guitars, and the sweet sound of that mandolin fills in the high end nicely.  It's currentlys strung with Pearse, and closed chords up the neck sound harp-like.  No, this particular mandolin is not a bluegrasser, but for anything else-folk, rock, klez, blues, etc- it is simply exquisite no less to the ears than the eyes.

----------


## Dan Adams

I went to my local bluegrass jam on Tuesday, and Triple iii #21 built by Geoff Burghardt sure turned some heads because of it's unique appearance and the great sound.  Keep building Geoff!!  Dan

----------


## frankenstein

i'm gonna have to say Mike Blohm of course.. Jamie, i live about an hour from Jack Spira, pity flattops aren't my thing, still i should pay him a visit hey !! his guitars look purty darn good.

----------


## JEStanek

Frankenstein, You absolutely should pay him a visit.  Jack's a great guy.  His instruments are all very classy.  You can hear his guitars played by Penelope Swales.  For the quality and the sound his instruments are very competitively priced.  Since Emerald is close to Gembrooke, I call him the Wizard of Oz.

Jamie

----------


## Jim Garber

> Im gonna say Marty Macica of Schuylerville, NY. Very humble/honest builder of beautiful mandolins.


Very nice-looking mandolins and he is only a few hours from me. He must have some reputation if he can get these prices. Perhaps he is known more as a violin maker?

Macica mandolin page

----------


## Steve G

There's this guy in Prescott, AZ named Carl Brehmer who built my F5. He only built 3 or 4 mandolins and I got the last one. He really got a hold of some special maple. It sat in a music store for about 6 months and I finally checked it out. What a cannon! I bought it the next morning and all these years later, I've yet to play a mandolin I like better.

----------


## Phil Goodson

Ward Elliott should qualify as a "little talked about" luthier.  You may remember him as a maker of some of the great Stelling mandos a few years back.

 I just picked up #63 mando today.  It's the only mando he made in 2008!   Spends most of his time doing repairs these days.

Bragging & pictures to follow in another thread within a few days.  :Grin:

----------


## Fiddler3

I'd say Steve Donald out of Claremore OK...Kicker mandolin...don't know if this is the same that Mike Snyder was talking about the mystery guy in Oklahoma calling them Thumpers, but these Kickers have the VOLUME PLUS!  Sells around at the festivals, ordered me one at Starvey Creek this fall.  Can't wait!

----------


## G'DAE

Anyone ever heard of Orla Nielsen? I played a couple of his mandolins and was very impressed.
Bob.

----------


## Mike Snyder

That's gotta be him, Fiddler3. Wish I could get ahold of one for a test drive, as what I've heard is hearsay. the word i got was "LOUD", which ain't a bad thing.

----------


## grags

I am honored to have a beautiful looking and sounding two point built by Bill Neeley of Damascus VA.  Beautiful simplicity!

----------


## Michael Cameron

Couple of names that have not been mentioned. I truly regret not acquiring an outstanding A-style,oval-hole mandolin made by Peter White. I believe he was in Albuquerque at the time(early '90s). Very plain,violin-like,with a great radiused fretboard...tone dripper.

John Zeidler's "Carrara" model mandolin is another one I wish I had purchased back when I had the expendable income. Check out John McGann playing a Zeidler 3-point on youtube. VERY cool mandolin and superb musician ! 

Not sure how many mandolins John Zeidler made. He passed in 2002. I would really love to see pics or hear anyone play their Zeidler mandolin. He also built exquisite archtop guitars.

c

----------


## John McGann

> John Zeidler's "Carrara" model mandolin is another one I wish I had purchased back when I had the expendable income. Check out John McGann playing a Zeidler 3-point on youtube. VERY cool mandolin and superb musician ! 
> 
> Not sure how many mandolins John Zeidler made. He passed in 2002. I would really love to see pics or hear anyone play their Zeidler mandolin. He also built exquisite archtop guitars.


Thanks for the kind compliment, Michael. I'm also not sure how many Zeidler mandos are out there - less than 2 dozen, I'd say. There is a mandocello and a mandola owned by a friend of mine; both beautiful F style instruments. 

I think there were somewhere around 180-190 or so total Zeidler instruments, including fiddles, electric guitars and basses, mando family, banjos, all size flattop and arched top guitars.

I have a tribute page here.

----------


## Trey Young

I haven't seen his name mentioned here yet, and rarely see it mentioned at all, but Robb Brophy who builds under the Elkhorn name gets a vote from me.  I own his #3 build, an A5, which just keeps sounding better and better and looks great too.  I am pretty curious about how his more recent mandos sound if his 3rd attempt is any indication I bet they are outstanding.  I know he has a website, I think it's www.elkhornmandolins.com and he has a myspace page too.  Check him out, good stuff.  NFI and stuff.

----------


## D.E.Williams

I'm very new around here, and you folks may be well aware of him for all I know, but Dave Smith of Smith Creek Mandolins makes on heck of a Mando.  He's one of the most fussy builders I've ever been around, and being from the guitar building side of things, I've seen some pretty fussy folks.  Dave's instruments are fantastic.  Here's his website.

----------


## Sadee

I'll throw in a vote for Bob Altman builder of Altman Mandolins... simply sublime.

----------


## Cheryl Watson

My vote is for Lon Williamson although he has been briefly mentioned in a thread before.  Lon is a very talented and accomplished upright
bassist/guitarist/mandolinist/vocalist/songwriter/professional studio musician and he studied mandolin building with Monteleone. He definitely knows what a nice sounding/playing instrument should sound and feel like.

I now own his #4 which is roughly 5 yrs. old, and it is a fine, mature sounding mandolin with a very open response and it is VERY LOUD too!  Lon either voices for light or medium gauge strings.  My Williamson is gauged for light strings and it sounds very articulate and powerful with them and they are easier on my hands.  It has a very Gilchrist-like tone, perhaps the closest to Matt Flinner's Gil and Greg Turner's Gil.

I have heard at least five of his F5s now (two of them are owned by Jason Thomas of the Claire Lynch Band) and Lon is currently building an A5.  He uses either varnish or nitro per request of the customer. 

The website link to Lon's mandolins is not finished yet, but contact info is here: 

gatorbone.com

Cheryl :Mandosmiley:

----------


## bennygale

> Thanks for the kind compliment, Michael. I'm also not sure how many Zeidler mandos are out there - less than 2 dozen, I'd say. There is a mandocello and a mandola owned by a friend of mine; both beautiful F style instruments. 
> 
> I think there were somewhere around 180-190 or so total Zeidler instruments, including fiddles, electric guitars and basses, mando family, banjos, all size flattop and arched top guitars.
> 
> I have a tribute page here.


Glad to run into you here, John. I will second the kudos.

I meant to contribute something to your Zeidler tribute page, but like many a worthwhile thing it has gotten away from me, too many instruments, too few hours. I am reminded again.

Fred Oster in Philly told me he thought JR might have built as many as thirty mandos. 

I have played two, one in 1997, Elderly had it, it was new, it was wonderful, it was sold. Otherwise I would have had it for $7500. That sounds like such a pittance today.

Within the last couple years, Elderly had another from the mid eighties. It was completely unplayed and very much asleep. Still the glimmer of greatness was there. It was available at $25 k though I passed on it. At the time I had two Monteleones.

They did sell it for that in short order.

I have two Zeidler guitars. An archtop and a flat top. Both wonderful.

Here 

http://www.myspace.com/bennygale

you can see and hear the archtop (on the YouTube insert), my Monteleone seven string archtop and hear on the first track my Monteleone teardrop which I love.

On the fourth track is a teardrop by George Rizsanyi of Nova Scotia which I like a lot. It isn't a Monteleone but at one quarter the price it works fine. My Monte needs frets so that is what that is.

A year ago I took the violin back up, something that I usually end up regretting and it is down with mandos. Not enough hours in the day. Although I have been playing a Steve Andersen mandola occasionally which I cherish. 

That is all I know.

----------


## bennygale

> Couple of names that have not been mentioned. I truly regret not acquiring an outstanding A-style,oval-hole mandolin made by Peter White. I believe he was in Albuquerque at the time(early '90s). Very plain,violin-like,with a great radiused fretboard...tone dripper.
> 
> John Zeidler's "Carrara" model mandolin is another one I wish I had purchased back when I had the expendable income. Check out John McGann playing a Zeidler 3-point on youtube. VERY cool mandolin and superb musician ! 
> 
> Not sure how many mandolins John Zeidler made. He passed in 2002. I would really love to see pics or hear anyone play their Zeidler mandolin. He also built exquisite archtop guitars.
> 
> c


I was meaning to offer the previous post also as a reply here.

----------


## Matt B

> So I was walking around the campground at Grey Fox, and stopped to listen to some folks jamming.  The mandolin was incredible sounding and serious eye-candy:  a beautiful blonde, with just the right amount of bling.  I was ready to bet that it had a red spruce top (it did), but between the dim lighting and the incredible consumables, I couldn't make out the logo on the headstock.  Collings?  Maybe a Gil?  Nope.  It was an Otis.  "Who is Otis?" I asked.  "Mike Otis," came the reply, "He's staying in that camper and he'll be here tomorrow."  Well,tomorrow came, and I made it a point to meet Mike Otis.  His mission is to make the best A-5 you'll ever see at the price point.  So I was right:  it's like having a Gil sound at a Collings price.  
> 
> You can e-mail him at a5-mando@att.net to find out more.  FYI, there is NFI on my part.  Now, who do YOU know that the rest of us don't?


Well I must agree, having ordered an Otis 5 years ago and my name has finally moved up on the list. Each instrument is custom made so he can only make a few a year. If you are interested in a custom made A5, I would suggest getting on the list now. If you change your mind someone will happily buy the instrument! I have played one of his instruments and it is well worth the price. I will be parting with my Kentucky KM-1000 when I get my Otis in a few months. By the way, his email is now:
A5-mando@inbox.com in case you need to reach him.
Mike can be found at The Old Songs Festival in Altamont NY most years and he also gives mandolin and fiddle lessons for Old Songs.  :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## barney 59

There was this mandolin player from Ohio that I met once and he was playing an F5 style mandolin that really rang across the parking lot. I was several feet away and hadn't really focused on it yet. I said something like "Wow that's a really nice mandolin" and he said "Actually,it's a piece of s**t". When he handed it over to me it was the worse looking thing I had ever seen. Like the only tool the guy had was barlow knife. It was in an advanced state of collapse and I thought it would blow up in my hands but it sounded incredible and played really nicely. So some unnamed guy from Yellowsprings Ohio made the best and the worst mandolin at the same time.

----------


## barney 59

[QUOTE=f5loar;580455]Let's don't degrad anyone and list who is the worst.  Unknown builders are everywhere usually only known to locals. ..  Wayne Henderson...

Wayne isn't an unknown luthier. He got a Presidential Pardon for it or was it a Living National Treasure designation--yah that's it! They write books about him -he's been on television-one of his guitars was in that hillbilly movie with George Clooney.There was a write up on him in PEOPLE magazine! He's pals with Hillary at the White House because he makes instruments and not even very many of them. There is a whole music festival named after him and he ain't dead. He's one of the few living people making instruments that are known to people who aren't us.

----------


## adizz

jason harshbarger I have played quite a few of his mandolins they are all amazing. He builds some interesting variations on "traditional" mandolins and an amazing f-5 he calls the copperhead. I have a copperhead and it is amazing. the people i know who have played it get that look on there face, like "eurika I found it"

----------


## Charles E.

Rick Stone of Banner Elk NC makes very nice instruments. While at a friends house last night playing tunes I got to play a matched mandolin and guitar Rick built a couple of years ago, fantastic.

----------


## Markkunkel

I want to nominate Gene Dellinger, making Kestrel mandolins and mandolas at the young age of 70 or so for only the past few years but taking it up so seriously that you'd think he'd been doing it for thirty.  I've been around a fair bit of luthiers and their work in my time and his (fit, finish, aesthetic, playability, tone, dynamics) is as good as any I've played...plus his instruments are so cool. Here is a review I posted over in the CBOM section: http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ad.php?t=48544 and some pics.  VERY cool....

----------


## Fstpicker

> Elmo MacDonald from Fredricton Junction, New Brunswick. Been building mandolins for 40 + years.



+1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Right on!! 

Jeff

----------


## PhilTod

Just a comment on the above mentioned Zeidler Carrara model mandolin. A few years ago I was selling high end acoustic instruments in a nice retail store, and a customer came in looking at mandolins. He had a case with him and as I proceeded to assist him, he opened the case and pulled out a Zeidler Carrara. He was a personal friend of John's from Philadelphia days which was how he obtained this mandolin. I knew of John Zeidler from his guitar building (never seeing one, just reading about them) and knew he was a highly respected luthier.

This instrument was simply Remarkable! I have owned and been around lots and lots of very high end instruments for many years, but this was definitely one of those top 1 percenters! It sounded and played like a dream, but probably what stuck with me more than anything was the design and quality of the build-ASTOUNDING. I don't know if I have ever held a cleaner, more visually stunning instrument in my life-it was absolutely gorgeous....

----------


## 300win

Mr. Bob Shue of Concord, North Carolina, has built some killer sounding mandolins.

----------


## re simmers

Kenny Pugh, of Waynesboro, PA has built just a few mandolins, a few fiddles, a few banjos and a guitar.   He's an excellent repairman and craftsman.   

Fortunately, he chose to put "K.P." on the headstock, rather than "The Pugh."

Bob

----------

